# Sackgasse Logoentwurf für Badausstatter



## rotekiste (9. März 2009)

Olé olé ihr Kreativen 
Ich bastele gerade für einen bekannten einen Internetauftritt und möchte gleich (in einem Aufwasch sozusagen) eine Text-Bild-Marke dazuentwerfen.
Es handelt sich um einen Handwerksbetriebt aus dem Sanitär/Heizungsbereich, aber besonderem Schwerpunkt in der Badaustattung. nach einigen Anläufen bin ich bei einem Entwurf wie im Anhang zu sehen, gelandet. Eine passende Typo gehört am Ende auch noch zum Logo, die habe ich mal kurzer Hand weggelassen.
Jedenfalls stellt mich die stilisierte Armatur (deutsch: Wasserhahn ) noch nicht so ganz zufrieden, aber an den richtigen Ideen fehlt's auch. Vielleicht habt ihr Ideen für den Feinschliff.
Ich bedanke mich jedenfalls jetzt schon mal


----------



## phi_2k (10. April 2009)

Also bei Badausstatter fallen mir folgende Begriffe ein:

Brause, Sanitär, Wasser, Wanne, Angenehm, Kalt, Warm, Fröhlich, Rein, Glanz...

Man könnte ja im Prinzip aus einer Art Wasserstrahl soetwas wie eine Wanne formen und das in entsprechendem Blau halten, was denkst du?


----------



## mgraf (10. April 2009)

Ohne Lange zu überlegen würde ich etwas komplizierteres versuchen - keine Ahnung ob es funktioniert, vorallem bei kleineren Abmessungen

Meine Idee:
Wenn die Typo ausreichend breit/lang ist würde ich eine Badewanne darausmachen
Also den Text etwas 3dimensional erstellen und oben eine durchgehende Fläge erstellen, diese dann hellblau füllen und irgendwo, am besten links an der Schrift eine Art Wasserhahn (so wie von dir erstellt) dazugeben...

Alternativ kann man ja, anstatt einer niedrigen Armatur eine höhrer erstellen, dann hat man eine Dusche... ;-)

Ist etwas komplizierter, aber ich denke es würde ganz gut aussehen - nur bis zu welcher Größe ist halt schwierig zu sagen

Bei deiner Idee würde ich noch einen leichten Wasserstrahl dazugeben und die einen anderen Wasserhahn verwenden und eventuell noch einen Strich (Platte) und dazuzeichnen, sonst hängt doch alles sehr in der Luft...

lg
michi

PS: ich geh heim -> Frohe Ostern


----------

